# Russian Standard Beehive Dimensions?



## The Bix (Feb 18, 2010)

Is there such a thing?

I am considering taking a trip to Russia to help a few orphanages. They have some land and are doing a few entrepreneurial things and they have expressed an interest in beekeeping. They are looking to me for advice. I'd like to know whether there is a standard beehive in Russia and if so, what the dimensions are. Does anyone know? I think it would be best to have equipment that is similar to whatever used in the region.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Interesting question. There are a number of different designs in that part of the world, I think, but I have no idea what is typical.

If they have any access to machinery, standard Langstroth can be made anywhere, but surely there is some local beekeeping and some sort of typical hive.

Peter


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Dadant - Blatt seems to be popular in eastern europe.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

H 108 is what the commercial guys use.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

I forgot to add the hobbiest and small timers use what's called a hive lounger.


----------



## amirbay (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.beehives.ru/projectsofbeehives/beehivesdrawing.html
http://www.beehives.ru/projectsofbeehives/dadan.html


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

OP, depending on weather, budget and how far they are from commercial supplies, Lazutin book may be of help.


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

Check out the book "Keeping Bees with a Smile" written by a Russian beekeeper (Fedor Lazutin). A different perspective on things, but interesting to see the view from his perspective. He has plans for a vertical hive in the book, and there is a center in Russia for natural beekeeping and preservation of the native bee (http://medvinka.ru/en/).

Enjoy your trip!

Erik


----------



## The Bix (Feb 18, 2010)

I sure came to the right place. Thank you everyone for all the responses!


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

I would tell them to use whatever kind of hive they can buy frames for locally


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

There are some russian youtube videos i watched. Just look up russian honey bees. Theres one that might help.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

The ones I saw while in several areas of Russia (St. P, Vladivostok, Clya, etc.) were closely related to langstroths or Warre's.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> The ones I saw while in several areas of Russia (St. P, Vladivostok, Clya, etc.) were closely related to langstroths or Warre's.


Probably H 108s they're built on the warre footprint. The boxes are only 108mm high and use frames. Some people call them Alpine hives but they are different than H 108s.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Slow Drone said:


> Probably H 108s they're built on the warre footprint. The boxes are only 108mm high and use frames. Some people call them Alpine hives but they are different than H 108s.


Very likely. They were very much like a warre. Seemed like everyone had 1-2 at their dachas.


----------

